# Code Geass: People of the Rebellion Main RP Thread



## Dragontrapper (Sep 5, 2008)

The year is 2018 a.t.b.. The Britannian Empire faces its greatest enemy – not the Chinese Federation, not the E.U., But the Black Knights – A resistance group within Japan, Now Area Eleven, which fights the Imperial Monarchy. Led by the Mysterious Zero, The Success of The Black Knights and its mysterious leader has led to new found attacks on their dominion, from both within and without. Attacked now on two fronts, Britannia is at risk of losing Area Eleven – and possibly its entire Empire.

As war breaks out across Area Eleven, you must choose your path - will you fight the oppression of the Britianian Empire, or squash any resistance? Will you Loyally follow orders, or set into motion a plan to put yourself in power?

Will you protect the Empire, ore destroy it from the inside?Will you seek the Power of Geass, or find power somewhere else? Will you fight for a cause, or simply watch?

Will fight the Empire, or join it?




Rules:

When you Start, you Can be either a Number, A Britianian, or an Honorary Britianian, aligned with either The Britianian Military, A resistance Group (Your Own or somebody else's if they will let you in. another nation works just as well) , Britianian Royalty or neutral - What you do within that position is up to you. All players start in or near The Tokyo Settlement - where exactly depends on your allegiance. 

Anybody may create a resistance group, be they Number or Britianian,Honorary or otherwise. Britainian Royalty may create Royal Guards, Which Britianian Military may join.



You may Have a Geass, But no Geass that has appeared in the series, since each Geass is unique. Your Geass must be reasonable (I.E., no "think of your face and you die instantly" Geass) It must have both limitations and weakness(s)

Any character can be controlled so long as they are offline and it is not detrimental to their character. (anything short of death if permission is granted)

*Standard RP rules (No spamming, god moding, etc.)*

You may apply to be a PA (Plot Admin) more information in the OOC Thread

Templates:

Character-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:

Age:

Status (Number, Britannian, or Honorary):

Side (Resistance, Brittan Military, or Royalty):

Strengths:

Weaknesses:

Bio:

Appearance:




Knightmare Frame-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name:

Height (average is aprox. 4.5 meters):

Weight (average is aprox. 7.8 tons):

Armament:

Equipment:

Base Frame (If derived from another):

Appearance:




for OOC disscusion, go here

Now, let the Rebellion begin! (Brought to you by Pizza hut)



RPers:
Robert Marduk (DB_Explorer)
Lamark Bonaparte (battlerek)
Jacob Archer (Dragontrapper) - PA
Sirpiru Ou Britannia (Serp) - PA
Marcus Szabo (DeathGuise)
Lucifer Vi Britannia (Lucifer) - PA
Johnathon Kwon (Cactus)
Dash Nanbu (Dash)
Eve Elendrass (Tara) - PA

KMF's:
 Medusa (Sirpiru)
CHAOTI-X (Marcus)
Guinevere (Jacob)
Ramses (Unknown Egyptian - battlerek)
Gungsul (Kwon - pending)
Hwal (Cactus)
Icarus (Eve)


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 5, 2008)

"I Don't believe it! Standing Before literally hundreds, no thousands of Zero impersonators! How will the Britiannian military deal with this! Wait... it seems that they are letting them all go! They are exiling all one million zeros! this is an -"

I turned off the radio as the reporter continued his report. 

"Another brilliant move, Zero - now lets see who makes the next move"


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Sirpiru was sitting in front of computer looking over specs for his new Knightmare, the television in the back ground now covering the latest news from Area 11.

Sirpiru turned round. "One million Zeros ey, you sure know how to put on a show don't you Zero. One million murderers, the killer of Clovis one million times over, and a show of those filthy elevens, not only do they take Lelouch and now Clovis, but they now mock us." 

Quite pissed off, Sirpiru put his head phones back on his head and continued to finish designing and touching up his new Kmightmare. But then an idea hit him. 'Why don't I go down to area 11, and see all this fuss for myself. It would be a great chance to try and understand Zero and get my revenge for Clovis by killing him, and revenge for Lulu by killing his soldiers, but of course the innocents will live, I am no monster. And while I am down there, take a look into the disappearance and apparent death of Lelouch. I could have asked Nunnaly but she is currently in area eleven as well with her monkey of a Knight.' 

Sirpiru stood up turned of the television and beeped for his royal guards to come to his assistance.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 5, 2008)

Major Robert Marduk entered the Princes office, it was elegantly appointed and at odds with the plain tan uniform he wore, whose only color were the ribbons his uniform. “yes my prince?” 

A chance to go to area eleven, the front line on the struggle to ensure Britannia’s continued effort to stay the global super power it was, to ensure that the world was at peace.  But then again the only reason it was an issue was that those dam Elevens didn’t understand the fight was over. Perhaps it steamed from the nationalism caused by their warrior code- why couldn’t they accept defeat? Robert sighed at that thought.


----------



## Serp (Sep 5, 2008)

Robert Marduk answered his call and entered the room.

"Marduk, ready a ship to Area 11, Zero has recently left area 11, plus it is brothers wedding soon in the Chinese federation, I have no doubt that Zero will try something and when he does I would like to be there to witness it, I will not have him interrupting our alliance with the Chinese."

While Zero and the terrorists had left to go to China, but with no doubt they would return Sirpiru decided now would be the best time to leave and set up a base their and he would use his brothers wedding as a reason to go to this side of the world.

"I have never been to area 11 as of yet, but ready the Knightmares to also be transported with us, I expect to leave within the hour."

Marduk was a good man, he loved his country and would do anything he could to protect it, well that was the image that Sirpiru had picked up on. Although his father had taught him not to trust anyone, Marduk was as close to trust as Sirpiru had with others, even his siblings he had to watch out for.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 10, 2008)

“You’re sure this information is accurate?” Archer asked his contact as he walked down the pier. 

“I assure you, it is accurate – the boat will be there.” The contact replied. “Now, Jacob, if you our interested in weapons, I have recently acquired a lovely Knightmare Frame, mint condition, straight from the factory in the Britannia”

“Careful, Kazim.” Jacob replied. “We aren’t that good of friends.”

“Of course.” Kazim replied. “Could I perhaps interest you in a project file?”

“what sort of project file?” 

“Something called ‘code R’” Replied Kazim.

“How did you get that?” Jacob asked quickly.

“We are not that good of friends, Jacob.” Kazim replied. “Meet me at our usual spot, tomorrow night, if you are interested.”

Jacob looked up as a large ship sailed past. “I’ll be their.” Jacob quickly headed up the pier. The ship quickly approached the trap – a series of explosive charges lining the canal, and a crane rigged to collapse above it, just to be safe.

“Goodbye, Sirpiru Ou Britannia.” Jacob said as he flipped the switch.


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

"Your highness! Your highness! The sonar has picked explosives in the canal ahead of us, there is less than 5 minutes to impact and we cannot change course. You must leave your highness!" Said a fairly alarmed guard.

"What!, who would dare do this and make me leave my crew." Sirpiru replied.

"But my lord, our lives are merely small compared to yours, you are a pride of Britannia and you must live, for our sake if all of us were to die then it would be in vain. Now leave."

"Yes, I understand. Marduk! ready the royal guard to the Knightmare bay, get them to add float systems to the frames, we are leaving now."

~Down at the Knightmare bay~

T-minus: 00:40
"Ok, lets go. Medusa Launch!"

T-minus: 00:10
"Shit we are not going to make it!"

T-minus: 00:00
The explosion of the ship, was immense, the vector force of the explosion was enough to blow the Knightmares far from the ship. A good hundred metres later, the Medusa lay on the ground, Float system destroyed, legs and an arm useless. Sirpiru had to look for Marduk at the very least, who had set this trap and why.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 10, 2008)

The Royal guards’ Sutherlands had just gotten onto the deck of the ship when the Explosion went off, sending the four knightmares’ flying, one flying into the sea giving the pilot only seconds to eject. Roberts frame was heading straight for one of the warehouses that surrounded the area.

“crap!”  yelled the Major to no one has his machine smashed into the building, but it was this impact that saved him. His machine was largely intact, he turned on his Radio “This Urzu-7 to all units check in”

“This is Urzu-6 I’ve lost an arm”

“This is” the where coughing sounds over the radio “Urzu-8, mines a total lost” They waited but the last unit never sounded in. 

“ok Urzu-7 meet me at grid point A5, Urzu-6, use your SERE training and get us help”


----------



## Serp (Sep 10, 2008)

Sirpiru switched on his radio, luckily it was still working.
"This is Sirpiru, come in anyone!" 
Shit shit shit, Sirpiru didn't want to die here. Who had set this trap for him, why was area 11 such a mysterious place. He sat inside his Knightmare, luckily if he stayed inside he was less likely to get hurt.
"Marduk? Do you copy?"


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 12, 2008)

Jacob watched as the ship crashed to the ground, knightmare’s scattered by the blast.

“That worked better then I expected.” Jacob voiced to himself as he watched the flaming wreckage. A few of the enemy knighmare’s seemed to have survived.

“I think its time to go” He said to himself as he made his way down the pier. He ran into, however, someone he wasn’t expecting.

“Kazim?” Jacob said as he watched the his contact – A former resident of area 12 (once South Africa) walk out of a cloud ob dust and debris. “What are you doing here?”

“Saving my bloody stores, that’s what!” He replied angrily. “Your little… escapade destroyed my warehouse!” He pointed towards a warehouse, now wrecked by the impact of a Knightmare Frame. 

“Did you loose the Frame you had?” I asked.

“Of course not!” he replied. “What do I look like, a fool? It’s in a transport around the corner.”

“You already relocate your stock?” I asked.

“Yeah, no thanks to you!”

“Good.” Jacob replied as he walked around the corner. “You can give me a ride.”

“Why would I do that?” Kazim replied.

“Because I’m your best customer.” Jacob responded. “If it wasn’t for me, you would have more contraband then you know what to do with.” It was then Jacob caught sight of the transport – It was large, easily capable of transporting a Frame and plenty of supplies.

“Didn’t you sell one of these to the Japanese resistance?” Jacob asked as he climbed onto the cab.

“Yeah, one – it ended up on the six O’clock news crashed onto the side of a building.”

“Where’s the Frame?” Jacob asked as Kazim climbed in. 

“In the back.” Kazim replied as he started the transport. “You want it?” 

“Maybe” Jacob replied as he started heading back through the transport. “I couldn’t operate something like this on my own, you know.”

“Oh, no!” Kazim yelled back, making his way out of the warehouse district. “I’m not joining your resistance!”
“Well, do you know anybody who might want to?” Jacob replied as he examined the Frame. “Nice Frame.”

“Thank you.” Kazim replied. He tended to take pride in the fact the his goods were better quality then the other black market dealers. “Took me quite a few bribe to get that one – Lancelot derivative. Stealth system, silent as a ghost.”

“What about offensive?” Jacob asked as he opened the cockpit – its ejection pod protruded far less then most models.

 “Electronic and long range mostly – does have A MVS though. Its main trick, however, is a little toy that fries Yggdrasil drives.”

“What about information warfare?”

“state of the art. That thing is a TV studio with legs. Also a fairly good command and control platform.”

“How much?” Jacob asked.

“Ha!” Kazim replied. “More then you can afford!”

“I don’t know,” Jacob said, “I can afford quite a bit.”

“you want the Guinevere, the Data file, and some lackeys for your resistance?” Kazim thought about it. “250 million.”

“Throw in one of these transports and you’ve got a deal.” Jacob said. “you’ve got one with living quarters, right?”

“You can’t be serious?” kazim replied. “250 million Pounds?”

“Kazim, you know me better then that.” Jacob replied, leaning back in his seat. “I’m always serious”


----------



## Serp (Sep 14, 2008)

Shit, still no reply from the others. Sirpiru was starting to panic, not that he was making noise or being unfocused, he pulled out his PDA, Stheno, and started to do some work, thats what he did when he was panicking. 

"Stheno activated, welcome master"

Sirpiru thought now was a best a time as any to work on his new Knightmare, granted that the tech needed to build it was still in development, if he designed it now, he could make it asap. Stheno's wireless capabilities allowed him access into any server worldwide as well as being fully untraceable/unnoticeable. Sirpiru  jacked into his home server and was doing work on the new Medusa frame. While he was doing that Sirpiru also began to check in on other companies to check when components he needed would be available.

After a few minutes doing that, Sirpiru decided now was a good a time as any to send an SOS to Britannia detailing what happened.

"This is Sirpiru Ou Britannia, 41st prince of Britannia requesting a rescue team to be dispatched to area 11, I will send the exact location shortly."

"Lord Sirpiru, we shall send dispatch to your position asap, please stay in your position."

"I will, God speed to you."

"Yes my lord"

Sirpiru began talking to Stheno, being controlled by the Gorgon systemia, allowed for advanced A.I.
"Help is on its way, they most likely would send a squad from with area 11, I wonder how the guards are doing."

"Yes my lord, a server check has shown a squad within area 11 has already been dispatched."


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 14, 2008)

Lucei was just sittin in his room playing with his younger sister when his top soldier walked in with a look of urgency on his face!!!

"what happened?" asked Lucei

"Sir....i'm sorry to inform you but Sirpiru is in trouble and in need of immidiate help!!!" replied the soldier.

Lucei turned to his sister and with a quick apology ran out of the room and into the aircraft hanger!! When he got there Lucei noticed his group of 12 soldiers were all ready and waiting for their leader to arrive so that they could leave.

Without saying a word Lucei jumped into his plain and started up his engine and headed out towards area eleven while waiting for Sipiru's exact location to be given to him!!


----------



## Serp (Sep 14, 2008)

Sirpiru send out the coordinates via his PDA and waited for his recuse squad to come. While he waited he decided to once again work on possible future upgrades of his frame.
"Stheno, tell me the progress of the spiral float system."

"My lord, the float system specs are almost completed, but there is a problem about power stability." Sirpiru using his stylus started to edit the components. 

"Fuck, this isn't going to be working anytime soon, building one of the most flexible and agile float systems was never to be, was it?"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 14, 2008)

Lucei was nearly at area eleven when he finally received the co-ordinates of his brothers exact position.

"Vincent, you take the team and go rescue all the other KMF that were with Sirpiru, ill go after  Sirpiru myself" Ordered Lucei Calmly...

Vincent was Lucei's second in command and a very old friend of his. Lucei and Vincent grew up together and were really close since they were the same age when they started their training and were almost always equal in strength and skills. This created a strong bond between the two that later allowed them to work great together and eventually led to Vincent becoming Lucei's Personal Knight.

"Sure Thing Lucei, Team Silver Follow Me..."

and so the search began to find the lost prince!!


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 18, 2008)

“Marduk do you copy?” came a wildly distorted voice from the frames radio.

“This Marduk my lord we are heading to your location, has of yet no sign of an enemy, I think this was a hit and run” replied  the Major as the two Knightmare frames sped through the warehouses that covered this area of the harbor. The question going through both pilots minds was simple: Where was the enemy?


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 18, 2008)

Look at them.” I said to Kazim as we pulled into an (intact) warehouse. “one explosion and they panic.

“Oh, yes” Kazim replied sarcastically. “one explosion is nothing!” He walked over to a second nearby transport. “Here’s what you wanted – One mobile field command. Room back their for half a dozen men and a Knightmare. Command/control interface, defense systems, communications equipment – its all their”

“And the Frame?”

“Goes In back.” Kazim replied, heading towards the rear of the vehicle. “Come take a look.” He punched in a code. The Back opened up, showing what looked like a small garage. “You can recharge and maintain the Knightmare back here, along with transporting it. So, where’s my money?”

“Here.” I said as I tossed him a debit card. “There’s 250 million in that account, give or take.” I climbed into the cab. “Send any possible ‘recruits’ to my usual meeting place.”

“You mean that warehouse of yours?”

I started the engine. “Yep.” I drove out off the warehouse, flames lighting up the dark sky.


----------



## Serp (Sep 18, 2008)

Sirpiru heard Marduks reply, it was good, he would be arriving and rescue squad could bring them back safely. The damage to his Knightmare aside, Sirpiru worried how Marduk and his men injuries were, he himself was very lucky, just knocked his head. Being royalty Sirpiru could not show much interest in the well being of his men, that was their job to him. 

Sirpiru checked again on Stheno, it seemed that as well as the basic search and recuse team, the Silver Knights had also been dispatched, that only meant one person would be coming. "Lucifer, why is he coming ?" Sirpirus younger brother Lucifer Vi Britannia, was going out of his way to come here, to recuse him. Lucifer wasn't that much like Schniezel, but being Britannian royalty meant you had to look out for even your own siblings.

Sirpiru could see the warehouses from his position looking out for Marduk, but he could see the back a transport mobile command unit, fair new model only a mechanic could figure out what exactly it was from such a small sample and weird angle. What was that doing around in this dump, and had it anything to do with the explosion.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucifer followed the co-ordinates for his Sirpiru. As Lucifer got closer he noticed a warehouse in the distance and automatically knew that his brother was in there since he could see smoke coming from it. He raced full speed and reached the warehouse in a matter of seconds.

Lucifer was circling the warehouse when he saw Sirpiru's KMF just outside the warehouse. He quickly landed near it and ran towards it. As soon as he reached the KMF the back opened and he saw his brother sitting in side, slightly injured but it didn't seem critical. Happy to see his brother alive and well Lucifer helped him out of his KMF and listened closely as Sirpiru explained what had happened and how Marduk and another of his men were on their way and will be there in a couple of minutes. 

After Sirpiru had finished the story Lucifer ran back to his aircraft and sent his co-ordinates to his team along with a message telling them to regroup here...


----------



## Serp (Sep 19, 2008)

Lucifer had helped Sirpiru out of the Medusa, Sirpiru with nothing to hide, decided to tell Lucifer everything. And according to Lucifer not only would the silver knights be arriving, the dispatch would arrive along with Marduk and the rest of the guys. 

"Lucifer, may I ask you one thing, why did you come out of your way to save me, we are brothers yes but surely you had better things to do, nevertheless, I thank you."

Sirpiru began to ponder why exactly did Lucifer come, was it out the goodness of his heart or something more sinister, but Lucifer sharing the same blood as the emperor and Sirpiru himself, it was more likely to be sinister, but Sirpiru didn't want to think this of his little brother, so de left it drop, but he would keep an eye on him just incase.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2008)

Morocco, Brittannian base 3:00 PM

A large meeting was being held in a Brittannian base, commemorating the 1 year anniversary that the EU had been successfully invaded. "Today, marks a historic event men!" A brittannian general yelled. "Cairo shall soon fall to Brittannia!" The men began to cheer. "ALL HAIL BRI-" Their cheers were stopped when a string of explosions engulfed the base, destroying all their KMFS and killing hundreds of soldiers.  "What... Happened..." A soldier murmured as he looked for his arm.

The Blue Camel Cafe, Morocco, 3:03 PM

A small television screen showed the horror of the base's destruction. In the cafe, a young man in a white suit laughed as he twirled his red wine in his glass. "VIVE LE FRANCE!! VIVE LE EU!!" He yelled, as did most of the men in the cafe. "Men, today iz a good dey for ze EU!" He yelled in english, with a distinctly french accent. "Zis iz ze 10th base we 'ave destroyed in 3 weeks! Ze glorious free peoples of Europe and Africa shall not fall before ze Monarchist tyrant!" Another cheer was yelled before they all went quiet. The young man returned to drinking his wine when a young blonde woman approached him. "Lamark Bonaparte?" She asked. "Zat is me. And who are you, cherie?" he asked. "I'm Anastasia Stalin, of the KGB." Lamark took her hand and kissed it. "Enchente, Mademoselle." Anastasia blushed. She had been told that Lamark was quite... particular with manners, but not this way.   " I have orders from EU high command that tell me to accompany you to a meeting in Oslo." She said to him. "Very well." He then reached for his glass of wine, and drank it all in one gulp.  "Shall we be off, Mademoselle?"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 20, 2008)

Lucifer could sense his brother's fear. No doubt he knew that lucifer wasn't there just to save him. 


*Spoiler*: _Flash Back_ 



 Lucifer had just been informed that he had to leave on a mission to area eleven to apparently save Sirpiru and his men. He was walking towards the hangar when he saw the Knight of one standing at the end of the corridor staring at him. Once lucifer reached him he asked what he was doing here when he should be protecting the emperor. Thats when Lucei found out the truth behind his mission.

The knight of one told Lucei that the emperor thinks that Sirpiru and Schniezel might be planning something with zero against the emperor and Britannia and so the Silver Knights were being sent in as a cover so that Lucifer can investigate and find out the truth and if needed use his team to take out both of his brothers. However Lucifer wasn't allowed to tell anyone in his team about this secret mission under any circumstances.

At first Lucei didn't want to accept this mission but after he had heard that he was going to be flying in the Bahamut, an aircraft that was being built for the past 4 years and was rumored to have a special weapon, he was more than happy to accept.




"so what ARE you doing in area eleven Sirpiru?" asked Lucei's calmly.....


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 21, 2008)

Eiffel Tower, Paris, 9:21 AM

Lamark and Anastasia dined in a restaurant near to the Eiffel Tower. "So, are you related to ZE Stalin?" Lamark asked Anastasia as he took a bite from his steak. "Dah, Lamark. He was my great grandfather." She took a sip from her red wine before swallowing a piece of chicken cordon bleu. "It must be hard to 'ave e famous ancestor. I can relate." Anastasia took another sip of wine. "Indeed. The shoes of Napoleon are hard to fill." Lamark began to chuckle. "It iz not so, mon cherie. No one in my family zoes not expect to match Napoleon, but they can at least be as close to him." 

A young woman with blue hair wearing an all-white attire ,a young man with yellow hair dressed in a German military uniform and a young woman with jet black hair dressed in office clothes. approached them. " You must be Lamark and Anastasia." The young woman said. "I am Frida Ragnar, from the Scandinavian honor guard." She curtsied before Lamark and Anastasia. "And this is Koenig Skol, from the German Armor corps." Koenig saluted to them. "And last, but not the least, Isabella Cortez, from the SIA, the Spanish Intelligence Agency." Isabella remained stoic. "It is a pleasure to meet you all." Anastasia said. "Indeed it iz, mon cherie." Lamark kissed Frida's and Isabella's hands. 

"Now that we are all here, shall we go to the base?" Frida said. After getting the bill Lamark and the others went to the Eiffel Tower. They went inside an elevator that usually leads to the top of the landmark. Frida took out a key from her person, and placed it inside an inconspicuous keyhole. After turning the key, the elevator went down, into a secret base underneath Paris. As they left the lift,a tall dark skinned man with scars on his face wearing a suit greeted them. "My name is Nwabudike Tutu . Welcome to Vanguard."


----------



## Serp (Sep 22, 2008)

Sirpiru looked at Lucifer as he asked his question, "Not that my reason for being in area 11, is a secret. I am setting up base here and traveling to the Chinese fed. for Odies wedding, a good brother would do the same, huh Lucifer. And I never recall having to report to you, and the fact is I asked you what exactly you were doing here, before you asked me, so I believe I deserve an answer."

Although Lucifer and Sirpiru were indeed half brothers, they respective other halves made them different in looks and even more so in other traits. Lucifer was fathers golden boy at this moment, father often changed his favorite wife and thus his favorite children, Sirpiru was unlucky that his mother was pitted against Marianne, but Lucifers mother was also around during the time of Marianne but she did not come into true favour until Marianne's death and Lelouch and Nunnalys departure. Lucifer often reminded Sirpiru of Lelouch, he suspected it was one reason the emperor liked him so.


----------



## Zoidberg (Sep 23, 2008)

Vanguard Headquarters, Paris, 9:30 AM

Nwabudike gathered Lamark and his group and headed towards a large office room. There were flags from every nation in the EU, with the EU's flag raised above the rest. "Please, everyone take a seat." Nwabudike asked them. "Aside from Ms. Ragnar, none of you have ever been to this place." Anastasia raised her hand. "I would like to know why Non-Vanguard espionage officers like myself and Lamark are allowed into Vanguard HQ." She asked. Nwabudike smiled. "The EU is in hard times. 90% of the Brittannian military is against us, and since most of the EU's military has been disarmed before the war as a result of the Treaty of Tehran, we are at a disadvantage. The EU high command feels it safe to have members of other spy agencies with us." Koenig stood up. "Brittannian bastards! The german military was already finished with their first Krieg Schnieder(00C: German for war sword) prototype when the EU shut us down in adherence to Tehran! During that time, the Ashford foundation was barely ready with their sakuradite generator!" 

Lamark understood Koenig's outrage. If things went the EU's way then Knightmare Frames would be named Krieg Schnieders instead. "Yes, the last emperor did fool us with this false treaty." Nwabudike said. "But the EU intelligence network is still strong." He pressed a button on the desk, and a screen rose showing a secret base somewhere in Brittannia. "Prince Schniezel's project on the use of nuclear tehcnology has suddenly boomed in progress. Our sources predict that they will be done with their first prototype in weeks." He turned off the screen and stood before them. "Vanguard was established in the 1950's by Charles DeGaulle for the sole purpose on keeping an eye on Brittannia and China. You are all masters of the fields that you come from. Combat." He looked at Koenig. " Computer hacking." He turned to Isabella. "Sharpshooting." He turned to Frida. " Assasinations." He turned to Anastasia. "And lastly, Espionage." He turned to Lamark.

"You are all here for the purpose of weakening Brittannia from the inside. But first, you must all participate in an important mission in Egypt." He pressed the button again, and showed a picture of a KMF with a pharonic hat. "The KMF, Ramses, a KMF equipped with a unique sakuradite energy drainer, has been stolen from its secret location in the desert. We presume that Brittannian forces may have penetrated our defences and stolen the Ramses. Your mission is to recover the Ramses before its secrets are known to the enemy." Nwabudike turned the screen off. "Any questions?" Lamark raised his hand. "When do we leave?" He asked. "Immediately. From now on, you shall refer to me as Chief. I have lead this agency for 14 years, and I shall monitor you personally." Chief said. "Now then, shall we equip you all?"

Libyan Desert, 10:00 AM
A platoon of soldiers in military uniforms lined up in front of a stern looking woman with a monocle on her eye. "Excellent men. We have successfully captured the Ramses and moved it here, in our Libyan stronghold." She said. "We are now closer to attaining our goal." A soldier walked up to her and whispered something to her ear. "Ah, Brittannian soldiers are coming at us? No matter. Suleiman!" A teenage boy of arabic decent in a KMF uniform approached her. "See that our Brittannian guests are treated properly..."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 23, 2008)

Jacob climbed out of his transport, the harsh lights of the warehouse illuminating him. As walked over to his contact, Kazim, who stood with three other people.

“These are the only people you could find?” Jacob asked incredulously.

“These are the only people in the whole of Area 11 as crazy as you!” Kazim replied. “But trust me, for what you have planed they will be more then enough.”

“How do you know what I have planned?” Jacob asked, arching an eyebrow.

“You do business with somebody long enough, you get to know them.” Kazim turned to introduce the first volunteer. He was tall, well built, and somewhat scruffy looking. His long overcoat seemed to only add to his aura.  “Charles Vane.” Kazim said. “Same lineage as you, Jacob - descendants of conspirators in Washington’s rebellion. He trained in the Britannian armed forces before moving over to Special Forces. Covert assassination and special operations – one man black ops team.”

	Jacob looked him over. “How old are you, 43?”

	“45” Charles replied. “What’s your point?”

	“Aren’t you a little old to be joining a rebellion?”

	“Aren’t you a little young to be running a rebellion?” Charles replied snidely, a strand of slivering black hair dropping out of place.

	“He’ll do.” Jacob replied with a grin. “Who’s next?”

	“Sarah Medes” Kazim said, introducing the girl. Her long black hair was done up currently in a single braid, draping over her shoulder. “Computer and data systems expert. Only person to ever hack the Britannian SOCOM network.” 

	“Allegedly.” She corrected. “I was never charged.”

	“I don’t want ‘allegedly’” Jacob replied. “I want the real deal. If you aren’t, leave now and stop wasting my time.”

	The girl didn’t move. Instead she gave Jacob unconvinced glare. “Aren’t you a little young to be a rebel leader?”

	“That’s what I said.” Charles said.

	“The last one?” Jacob said, moving farther down the line. This time he was greeted by a rather attractive redhead, hair pinned up in a ponytail. “Rachael Vulpes.” Kazim said. “Explosives and weapons expert. Third best Knightmare Frame expert currently thought to be in Area Eleven.”

	“The other two?” Jacob asked, already knowing the answer.

	“Lloyd Asplund and Rakshata Chawla.” Kazim replied. “Impressive, considering miss Vulpes is only as old as you.”

	“Think you could take care of the Guinevere?” Jacob asked.

	“Think you can actually pull of all the bullshit you’ve got planned?” Rachael replied sardonically.

	Jacob laughed. “Kazim, you’ve brought me a bunch of sarcastic bastards!”

	“You all match!” Kazim replied. “Do we have a deal?”

	“We have a deal.” Jacob replied, tossing him a wad of cash before turning to his new allies. “Now we have five.”

	“Oh, no! Don’t include me in this insane bunch!”

	Jacob ignored Kazim’s outburst. “We currently have two targets. The first is the EU – Kazim tells me rumor has it something is up in Egypt. We need to know what’s going on. Our second target are the silver Knights I greeted yesterday. They’re here for more then rescuing royalty and saying hello. Time to find out why. Any questions?” Nobody spoke. “Alright – everybody in the van!”


----------



## Serp (Sep 23, 2008)

After Marduk and the others met up with Sirpiru and Lucifer, and the recuse team had cleared up, they left for the Toyko settlement. Sirpiru had had his arm bandaged and was on a painkiller, not that he felt he needed it he just took it anyway. Sirpiru  wasflying in Lucifer's aircraft at his insistence, the armed guards behind the two princes, Sirpiru doubted it was just for his protection. The Medusa was badly damaged and as was the sutherlands of his men, his lab being all the way back in Pendragon he decided to stop by his good old friend. He took out the Stheno and made notes, Stheno reported all the damaged to the Medusa it was almost fatal. Sirpiru had approximately a week before Odies wedding and asked Lucifer to drop him off at the research and development section, much to Lucifers annoyance Sirpiru had to pull rank to allow his guards to release him being the older prince helped alot sometimes. 

Sirpiru walked into the Research department, he made his men wait outside, he never really liked being followed. Sirpiru was still in his pilot suit with his headphones handing around his neck, to think he was a prince, a devicer, a programer and a mechanic, he just loved machines. 

"Oi Asplund, where are you." Sirpiru shouted.

A rustle and clank of something metallic and out popped a head.
"My my, if it isn't the little cyber prince." Lloyd fumbled to get to him, 2 people following behind him.

"Watch it Asplund, I could get you fired for that." Sirpiru said with a stern look on his face.

Lloyds face dropped. Then Sirpiru with his bandaged smack Lloyd on his back and chuckled then winced from the pain.

"Huh, Sirpiru what happened?" Asked Lloyd.

"Thats exactly what I want to talk to you about, I got caught up in an explosion and I need you to take a look at the Medusa or at the very least allow me access to your lab."

"You are always welcome in my lab, from when you where a child and I was teaching you advanced programing." Laughed Lloyd.

One of the people behind Lloyd spoke. "Lloyd who is this man, you seem to know him very well."

"My my Suzaku you know nothing this is..." Sirpiru cut Lloyd short.

"Lord Sirpiru Ou Britannia, 'The Cyber Prince' I know I don't look very princely, and you must be Kururugi Suzaku. I would take a look at that Lancelot of yours but I wouldn't want to step on anyones toes"

"Your highness, I take it you know alot about Knightmare frames?" asked Suzaku.

"Know? I helped build that Lancelot you pilot and helped in advances towards the design of the float systems" Sirpiru said smugly.

"I am sorry your highness." 

"Drop the formal shit why don't you, we are approx the same age, it would be embarrassing for you."

Lloyd then butted in, "The Medusa ey, I haven't seen anything from that frame since it was in the planning stages, I must simply take a look."

Sirpiru laughed, "Of course and if I can't fix it you can have it." Sirpiru gestured towards a man at the door, and in rolled the Medusa. "So Lloyd I have many prototype innovations I would like to run past you as well as the newest Medusa frame that will test these innovations, and maybe you could share some of yours."

The woman behind Lloyd but next to Suzaku spoke. "Yes indeed, our studies on the energy wing system is advancing quickly as well as we have completed the prototype energy sheathed MVS blade that you sent plans over for, and as instructed we gave it to the Knight of One." 

Sirpirus jaw dropped. "Cecil Nee-san is that you, I am so sorry I did not recognise you, since last I saw you I was but a child but now I can fully appreciate your womanly beauty." 

Cecil blushed. "Your highness, your flattery is too much."

"It won't be enough if you help me fix the Medusa, Lloyd you will not be needed." Sirpiru held out his good hand. "Shall we go Cecil-san"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 30, 2008)

"It's been a long time since i saw Lloyd, maybe it's time i payed him a vist" Lucifer whispered to himself while standing outside and staring at Lloyd's lab. 

Lucifer walked into Lloyd's lab and saw Lloyd working on a computer with his back towards him. The computer screen had a picture of the Medusa on it, which meant that The Cyber Prince had once again come up with new upgrades for his KMF and was getting Lloyd to look at them and see what he thought.
"Fixing Sirpiru's KMF i see!" shouted lucifer jokingly. Lloyd turned around stratled and saw Lucei smiling at him. The last time Lloyd had seen Lucei was 10 years ago and he was a grown man now.
"Hello Lucifer-sama, How may i be of service?" asked Lloyd with a shake in his voice. He had heard all about Lucei and knew that he wasn't a prince that he could talk to like a friend since Lucifer only left Brintannia when on business.
"drop the formality will you Lloyd"
"i thought i heard your voice, what are you doing here? spying on me?" said sirpiru emerging from a door at the back of the lab.  
"Ah you know me too well brother, as a matter of fact i want Lloyd to have a look at Bahamut and i gotta talk to you in private please." replied Lucifer.
Sirpiru looked at Lucei with confusion. Lucei was acting abit too kind, something was up.
"Fine then we can talk in the back..."

Lucifer followed Sirpiru to Lloyd's personal office and sat down on one of the chairs while Sirpiru sat behind Lloyd's desk. 
"So what is it that you need to talk to me so urgently about?"....


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2008)

"So what is it you need to talk to me so urgently about?" Sirpiru looked straight into Lucifers eyes. "Lucifer you are but a child thinking he is a man, spoiled by your princely lifestyle, I wouldn't be surprised if you turned out like Schniezel"  Sirpiru had changed his clothes and was now wearing his Prince robes as per custom when not in Britannia. Sirpirus opinion of Lucifer was a low one, well his opinion of most of his brothers and sisters were low but Lucifer had the subtle naivety backed up by arrogance. If it came to it and Lucifer tried anything stupid, Sirpiru would have to put him in his place. 

Lucifer sat there waiting to give his reply, while Sirpiru just sat there. Thoughts raced through Sirpirus head what could Lucifer want?


----------



## DB_Explorer (Sep 30, 2008)

As head of the Guard for one of the nobles, Marduk was able to acquire a garage and office. Nothing to big just enough for his team and some office space. He was sitting in the Commanders office of his new base, looking over various maps of the area, showing terrain, recent attacks and utility lines when their was a knock on the door. “Come in” 

“sir- the base is set up, and where looking into a replacement of Jackson” Marduk looked up at the mention of the now dead pilots life, and the sound of the voice. 

“ Very well Lieutenant” He replied, Lieutenant Commander Elizabeth Bass, was Marduk’s second in command. Though Marduk thought she was too attractive to be in the military, even with her brown hair cut at around shoulder length. “anything else?” 

“Permission to speak freely?” asked the Lieutenant.

“Granted”

“shouldn’t we be with the lord? We are his body guards after all” She asked. 

Marduk paused before gathering his thoughts “The lord will be safe enough on base, but his protection is not our main duty” 

“sir?” gasped Elizabeth, as if to say HAVE YOU LOST IT?!

“Our duty is to protect Britannia, first and for most, not the arrogant men and women who think they can rule based of their blood rather then their skill. History as shown the killer of a society comes from within not without, and I will protect Britannia, from all threats Foreign- and Domestic, Arrogance let us wipe the Romans’ from the earth I would let the Chinese have the chance” Continued Marduk, oblivious to the reaction of his second in command.

“And the lord? Sir?” asked Lieutenant Bass.

“For now he is an ally, but if he is a threat to the empire then he will be dealt with”


----------



## Dragontrapper (Sep 30, 2008)

As the van made its way out of the Warehouse district, Everybody settled into a seat. Charles took shotgun position next to Jacob, while Sarah settled into a seat in front of a computer console. Rachael was sitting across from Kazim at the small table down the aisle from Sarah. The opposite side of the van was taken by a steep staircase leading up to the bunks. Further down the aisle were a small galley, bathroom, and finally a door to the ‘garage’ where the Guinevere currently was.

“So” Charles asked. “What exactly is my role in this mad hatter plan of yours?”

“You’re going to be doing the dirty work.” Jacob replied. “Black bag jobs, assassination – you’re my muscle.”

“And the others?”

“Sarah is going to be handling data hacks – system crashes, security circumvention, intel, etc. Rachael is not only going to help maintain the Guinevere, but heavy weapons and explosives – controlled demolition, breaching…”

“I get it.” Charles replied. “What about Kazim?”

“He’s getting off once this mad house comes to a stop!” Kazim replied hotly.

“What about you?” Charles asked.

“I’m the mastermind and the Guinevere pilot – simple as that.” Jacob replied before turning around. “Sarah?”

“Yeah?”

“See if you can track down the current location of Sirpuru or Lucifer Vi Brittiania.”

“On it.” Sarah replied as she booted the terminal. After a few minutes, she spoke. “Current location is the Tokyo Settlement Imperial Armory, advanced Robotics lab.”

“Advanced Robotics?” Jacob said to himself. “Sarah, who’s head of that lab?”

“Hold on.” Sarah replied. “Got it! Head of Advanced Robotics and Frame Research, Earl Lloyd Asplund.”

“Lets pay them a visit, shall we?” Jacob proposed, grinning


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2008)

Just before Lucifer could actually finish what he wanted to Stheno started to beep. Sirpiru pulled out Stheno, "My lord, someone has hacked into registry information of everyone who has entered the lab." Sirpiru looked at his brother and then back down to Stheno. 

"Try to find out the origin of the hacker, find his location!"

"My lord, as this is sever is separate from the one back at Pendragon I have limited capabilites, I must be plugged into a docking base to gain complete access to the servers in the tokyo settlement."

Sirpiru thought that over, "Docking you would mean, I could access all information in the settlement even top secret files, I know you can't promise me that all that will be wiped from your memory. I don't know as a prince if I can allow myself to grant you access to such a large server compared to my personal one in Pendragon."

"Cecil-san" Sirpiru shouted

"Yes sir!" Cecil answered promptly.

"How is the Medusa coming along?" Asked Sirpiru

"We have replaced the missing limb and parts with suitable parts from other KMFs as the Medusa is unique in shape true parts would have to be manufactured from scratch."

"Will it be ready within the hour?" 

"Yes my lord, we are just doing checks at the moment."

"I see" Sirpiru turned to Stheno I have decided for the good of Brittania to rather than allow you access to all the files and power of the Tokyo server to wait to out and see what happens."

"Yes my lord!"

With that Sirpiru placed Stheno back into his pocket and turned back to Lucifer. "So let us talk?"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Sep 30, 2008)

"Well since we are short on time ill make it really simple, ive been here to spy on you because the emperor doesn't trust you or Schnienezel. However i donot plan on reporting anythin to the emperor since i think that he is getting abit too old and paranoid to be an emperor so im gonna just stay out of things and lets anyone that is planning against him to carry on. But i will not help them out." Explained Lucei.  
"As of why im here if im not going to report back to the emperor, I think that due to my training as a kid most ppl are scared of me and dont trust me. So if you don't mind im gonna stick along with you so that we can get to kno each other better. i mean we are brothers after all. So what do you say?"


----------



## Serp (Sep 30, 2008)

Sirpiru listened to Lucifer, it seemed that although he was raised to be a tool, people didn't trust him nor did even his own father, it was the disadvantage of being raised so young to be so great. Lucifer seemed now discontent with even helping his father and was trying to get close to Sirpiru whether he was being honest was alot to be desired or whether he just wanted to have a partner or brother he could talk to.

"Your story seems quite far fetched father knows I have no reason to over throw him I am happy where I am, but Schienzel he is right to fear and if Schienzel aims to over throw father it will affect us as well, so even if you care not for father, as it seems you have fallen out of his favour, if you care for yourself you will see what our dear older brother is doing."

"Your right, the training you received gained you many rewards, but you are but a teenager and your childhood taken away. So I shall stay with you for now, but I suggest we make our way to China for Odies wedding. But first I think someone is tracking either me or you, we might have to leave. Do you have anything to fight with?"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 1, 2008)

"well just our luck the new ship, the Bahamut actually has a secret weapon that i think could become useful. It transforms into a KMF. it uses technology similar to tristan with the difference that it actually transforms into a normal 8th gen. KMF with different controls so that i can use it." Lucifer was happy that he can finally test the Bahamut out in a real life situation.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2008)

Vanguard Headquarters, Paris, 10:00AM

Lamark and the others were now moved to a room filled with strange devices. "Ah, the new recruits, I see?" An old man with thinning hair walked towards Lamark. "Hello, I'm Conrad Stonheim. I will be the one who will be equipping you all." He snapped his fingers and severa; men and women carrying briefcases entered the room. "Inside each briefcase are devices made specifically for each of you." The first briefcase was given to Isabella. "That briefcase my dear, holds a powerdful supercomputer. It's been designed to be able to hack into even 7th generation knightmare frames, allowing you to disable and if you have the time, take control of them." Isabella smiled as she looked at the computer inside the briefcase. 

"And for you, Miss Ragnar." A silver white briefcase was handed to her. "Aside from the standard spy weaponry, I have taken the liberty of adding a portable sniper rifle. This one is quite special, as I designed it to be able to fire 50 shells in one minute. Britannia's best sniper rifles can only dispense 10."

"For you, Herr Kohl. I have added something quite particular." When Kohl opened his briefcase, it was filled with all manner of weaponry. At the center of the bombs was an amber key. "That key is also very special. After analyzing captured KMFs from both Britannia and the Black Knights, I have designed the ultimate 'skeleton key' which will enable you to commandeer any KMF you get your hands on. It also works great on doors." Stonheim chuckled.

"For Miss Stalin, I have prepared this." Instead of a briefcase, Anastasia was given a  rather large swiss army knife. "Aside from the usual swiss army knife attachements, I also added a dart gun, a poison gas emmiter, a taser, and 30 feet of spider silk-piano wire . I know how you KGB agents love using Piano wire as a method of assassination."

"And lastly, Meiseur Bonaparte." Lamark was given a briefcase. His contained the usual spy equipment as well, with a gold hand watch at its sentence. "And what does ze watch do?" He asked. "Well, its for telling time. And its also a pocket gefjun disruptor. I tell you, that Chawla girl really knew a thing or two about weaponry."

While everyone marveled at the advanced devices given to them, Lamark couldn't helpo but think. "Tell me, Mr. Stonheim. Do all ze nations of ze EU pool all their budget on zese gadgets instead of better KMFs?" He asked. Stonheim gave him a solemn look. "I cannot say. All I can tell you is that it is all part of the plan."

Libyan Desert, 10:10 AM

The desert sands were littered with destroyed sutherlands. No one survived, but even if someone did they wouldn't know what to tell to the high command. The attack came as fast as their deaths. A young woman approached the carnage, accompanied by several soldiers. "He disposed of them quite fast, don't you think?" She asked one of the soldiers. "Yes, Commander Ritter, but he failed to hide evidence of the attack." One of the soldiers said. "No matter, that's what you people are for." She pointed to her soldiers. A KMF approached the young woman and her entourage. It was of standard height, and had a pharonic mask for a head. "Did you have fun with the Ramses, Suleiman?" Ritter asked him. Inside the Ramses, the young man grinned sadistically.


----------



## Serp (Oct 2, 2008)

Sirpiru listened carefully to Lucifer. He had 8th Gen tech already, maybe there was a reason to plug into server but then again 8th gen tech would be used at the vast Holy Britannia server in Pendragon. So Lucifer had the 8th gen equivalent of the Tristan, that could come in useful. "This Bahamut, where is it now." Sirpiru checked the time, if anything was gonna happen he deemed to most likely to happen within the next 20 minutes. 

"Regardless of where it is, I suggest we leave now!"

Sirpiru got up and walked out of the office.
"Asplund-San, Croomy-san We must leave, please have the Medusa ready to leave ASAP and do not record our departure on any digital device. Actually Kururugi-kyou if you have nothing important to do would you care to accompany me and my brother to the Chinese federation, I assume that you will be there for Odies wedding?"

"My Lord I would be honoured."

Sirpiru looked around, no sign of Marduk or his other guards. Sirpiru pointed to one of the other guards. "You, find Robert Marduk and the rest of my royal guards, tell them to met me here now!"

"Yes my Lord!"

Sirpiru then turned back to Lloyd. 

"I need an airship as well, I trust you can bring me one"

Lloyd nodded.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 2, 2008)

“We’re almost there!” Sarah announced as the base came into view.

“Jacob,” Charles said as he looked out the wind shield. “I don’t mean to rain on your parade, but that’s a gate.”

“I know.” Jacob replied.

“Its designed to stop vehicles like this.”

“I know”

“So what do you plan on doing?”

“Nothing” Jacob replied. “You are going to take it out.”

“How?”

Jacob pointed to a near by cabinet. “Their should be a shoulder launched anti-material missile in there.” He pointed to the sky light above him. “Now do your job.”


The Guards could only watch in awe as the large van bore down on their position. A person seemed to be protruding from the roof.

“What’s he got on his… RUN!!!” The guards ran for cover as the missile took out the barrier. The Van didn’t even slow down.

“all right, Charles, take the wheel.” Jacob moved aside as Charles got into the driver seat.

“What are you going to do?” Charles asked.

Jacob turned around as he reached the door to the garage. “I’m going to ask a few questions.” Then he was through the door and gone.

Within minutes, the van pulled to a stop in front of a large garage-like building. “Charles, lay down covering fire on any security. Rachael, get some anti-frame charges ready. Sarah, see what you can do about security.” The back of the van opened, a form barely visible in the darkness. “This is Guinevere, Yggdrasil drive online. Cascade emitter at twenty percent. Hashhashin system online.”

“Guinevere,” Rachael announced over the radio. “You are clear for launch.”

Out of the back of the van emerged a silver behemoth, towering above any people around it. “All right.” Jacob said to himself. “Lets see who comes out to play.”


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 2, 2008)

Sirens blared when the perimeter was breached, Sarah and Marduk ran to their frames as techniques brought them to full power. 

“Sarah, you meet them on the ground, I’m heading to the roof- time to show off my specialty” Ordered Marduk over the radio, as his frame grabbed a mammoth rifle twice as tall as the frame, its caliber more suited for a naval gun, and equipped with a floating barrel to minimize recoil. “beat the attackers, the defense of this base and Lord Sirpiru, is the top priority” 

“I thought nobles where not to be trusted, sir” was the only reply.

“this on is worthy, and an ally he will not fail the empire” Marduk replied as he headed on to the roof via an elevator meant for aircraft. 

Has the gun went parallel to the ground, a stand in the front deployed, blots drilled into the concrete of the roof and the computer zeroed out the sights. The target a van spraying bullets at security, the frame’s computer sent the order to fire- right as a gust came up.


----------



## Serp (Oct 2, 2008)

Sirpiru was still waiting for Marduk to come down, when he heard an explosion outside.

"Fuck they are here!" 

Sirpiru looked on the digital screen and saw a Silver Knightmare one he did not recognize tearing its way through the compound. A guard appeared.

"My lords, you should leave here now, we shall hold them off!"

Sirpiru glared at the guard. 
"My men are not ready, I already left men behind and I will not lose any more men. I will not leave until I see them, dead or alive. And you think you can hold them off in a Sutherland, just by looking at it I can see its specs are great." Sirpiru looked at Lucifer will you help me fight.

Lucifer nodded, "Yes, the Bahamut will be ready momentarily." Lucifer ran off to sort out his ship. 

And then Sirpiru turned to Suzaku. "You can leave, you need not stay for me but your help would be greatly accepted."

Suzaku nodded. "The Lancelot is a tool of Britannia and you are a key holder." Then Lloyd butted in.

"The Lancelot is not ready for battle yet, it is in the middle of its routine check up, in 10 minutes it shall be done. And Sirpiru I have looked over a few of those innovations your genius rivals my own, I will start a secret untraceable project to build a few of the things, but the rest you will have to get yourself. But now the Medusa is battle ready!"

Sirpiru sat in the cockpit of the Medusa, it smelled clean and fresh. Lucifer and Suzaku were preparing so he would go first. With his arm hurt it might slow him down but like he cared. Sirpiru placed his hand on the touch pad, scanning his fingerprints, the golden coin baring an icon of Medusa appeared on screen. 'MEDUSA ONLINE'

The garage down was about to open, it would open and then close 2 seconds later so he had to make it. The float system was charing.

"MEDUSA LAUNCH"

The Medusa bounded out of the garage and took to the sky, Sirpiru was still a little new at using a float system but he could manage.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2008)

Desert Base, Libya, 8:30 PM

A fierce sandstorm blew across the Libyan desert, burying the destroyed Sutherlands in the sands. It was an old technique used by Muslim Assassins during the crusades- kill someone in their sleep, throw him in the desert, and wait for the sandstorms to finish the job. In a hidden valley in the southern edge of Libya, A military stronghold was hewn against the granite walls, flanked by hidden gun emplacements and a gefjun disruptor armored in titanium plating preventing any living thing from entering the base- unless there was a swatstika in their uniform.

A beautiful blonde sat on a silver couch with red railings, twirling a glass of wine in her hand. She had a monocle on her right eye, which glistnened against the yellow lighting of the room."Heutiges Experiment ging von ohne einen Hacken. Ich habe Sie, um mich dafür, Suleiman zu bedanken." She said in German to a young, tan man roughly her age, clad in a flowing red robe, sitting on a counter next to a glass of beer. He had dark green eyes, which gave him a stone gaze that would make even the most hardened criminals shiver. "I don't speak German, Deidere. You know that." He said frankly in English, with a heavy Arabic accent. 

" I forgot you don't speak the greatest language in the world. I should really teach you after all this." Suleiman frowned at the thought of learning German.
"I thought you Nazis would only accept those from the Aryan race?" He asked.
Deidere stood from her chair and approached Suleiman."Times change, Suleiman. The 4th Reich accepts all races, so long as they embrace the Aryan culture." She placed her hands on his well muscled chest, vivid red lips whispering to his ear, a mischievous look in Deidere's eye. "Let's talk about this in another room, yes? Maybe we could even get to... know each other better... for the mission." Suleiman smirked. It was going to be a good night.

Alexandria, Egypt, the following day

A loud roaring noise rang throughout the docks as a giant  white helicopter landed on an EU aircraft carrier refitted to accommodate knightmare frames. Lamark was the first to step out of the copter, clad in his trademark white suit. Next was Anastasia, followed by Frida. Isabella and Koenig were the last to leave. They were busy arguing on which was better at taking enemy KMFs, her hacking skills or his skeleton key. Lamark heard a vague ringing coming from his pocket. He took out his phone to see who was calling him. "Zis is Lamark. Who is it?" He asked. He was answered by the loud roar of cannons, which nearly defeaned Lamark. "Zis is agent 43, of ze French secret service. Britannian forces have unleashed a surprise attack on Lisbon. Ze Eu high command must be-" Lamark was cut off after hearing a loud explosion. " Lamark rushed to the ship's communication room. The others found his action strange, and followed him.


----------



## Dash (Oct 2, 2008)

Noob to rping 

The alarms went off and the pilots were scrambling and boarding their Knightmares. Dash looked over at his Knightmare, it was just another generic unit but this would be his first taste of battle. 

"YOU THERE! GET IN YOUR DAMN KNIGHTMARE YOU FILTHY ELEVEN!!" His commanding officer shouted. 

Dash nodded,"Yes sir!" He saluted and ran up the railing and entered the Knightmare. 

"Attention all units. Your objective is to take out the resistance group. Leave no survivors."

'More of this stupid terrorism.' Dash thought.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 3, 2008)

((Dash - not bad, just try to be more descriptive - for example, where are you?))

“Son of a…!” Charles cursed.

“What is it?” Jacob asked as he fired on some approaching troops.

“Shell gust flew past the van!” Charles yelled back. “They must have a cannon nearby!”

“Or a Frame.” Jacob replied as he activated his druid system. He quickly instructed it to calculate the source of the shot. After a few seconds, it reported it to be approximately 800 yards away – well out of range of any of his weapon systems. His Excalibur barely reached, and wasn’t accurate.  Before he could develop a plan, A Frame flew out Warehouse. Jacob quickly activated his ECM systems. “That should throw them.” HE connected to Charles again. “I’m jamming their radios, and sensors – get to cover. The warehouse to the north should work.” Jacob fired a few shots at the unidentified frame before a Sutherland intercepted him, forcing him to shift to his luminous shield for defense.

“This is Elizabeth Bass of the Britannian Royal Forces – Surrender now and you will be given a trial.”

“This is the Pilot of the mech in front of you, whose name is none of your business – nuts” Jacob Replied as he drew his blade. “Lets see what you’ve got!”

Jacob charged, blade drawn, as Elizabeth drew what appeared to be a large shotgun. “Oh-” Jacob dodged the spray of soft ball sized pellets. “Is that all you-” Jacob was caught off guard as the pellets detonated behind him – luckily, his missed the bulk of the damage. He quickly charged the Sutherland, slicing the shotgun in half as he charged in crouching. She forced him back with her Harken, but the Guinevere was to fast. “So, got any other toys for me to break?” Jacob taunted as he brought up his blade, ready to strike.


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2008)

Sirpiru had flown past the attackers and was on a round trip back to them, as the float system was a bit tricky to use. He saw Bass in her Sutherland, she was about to get hit. Sirpiru accelerated fast towards Bass and her attacker. He fired 4 slash harkens at the back of the frame catching him off guard and changing his attack target from Bass to himself. 

"Who are you? And what is your business here?" 

Before Sirpiru waited for a reply he quickly landed on the ground, landspinners out and began to skate across the ground. His slash Harkens still attached to the enemy KMF. "Fuck! if only the Stheno was capable of linking with the Medusa then I could track this frames origin" Serp shouted to himself. Sirpiru had drawn his MVS blade, it was a decent size and he circled around until he was between Bass and the enemy KMF.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 3, 2008)

A blast from a rifle took out a radio dish far to his left, in the armored frame Marduk didn’t even move, he merely did two things, First he readjusted his aim, second he deployed a large gray mesh to hide his position. He proceeded to fire on the enemy frame.

Meanwhile Lieutenant Bass dropped the ruined gun and drew her assault rifle, this had a large grenade launcher attached she aimed up and fired sending a grenade to detonate above him. She then  aimed the 150mm gun at the attacker and fired “Doge two things at once”


----------



## Serp (Oct 3, 2008)

Sirpiru was in deep shit, the assault rifle was too close for comfort and if he moved forward he would get hit by the grenades. 

"Shit!" Sirpiru had but 1 second to decide his plan of action. "Fuck!" Sirpiru ejected and the rocket propelled cockpit went flying backwards. The Medusa only just fixed was about to get destroyed again. Sirpiru sat back and watched the events unfold. Hoping nothing would actually happen to him.


----------



## Dash (Oct 3, 2008)

Dragontrooper-thanks, descriptions haven't always been my strong point. I'll have to work on that until then, bear with me guys. 

Dash's Knightmare spat out of the military base near the Avalon as he pushed the accelerator boost handle, already ahead of most of the troops. A transmission of a brunette lieutenant appeared on the side of the trooper's monitor. "All troops are ordered to protect Sirpui Vi Britannia and Lucifer Vi Britannia from any harm. Both are currently present in the battle, protect them at all costs!"

Dash looked ahead,'What are two princes doing participating in a battle like this? No matter, I will protect them with my life!'

"I'm sending all units their coordinates." The lieutenant added. Dash's eyes busted open when he saw Sirpui's location, in the heart of the enemy troops territory. He saw his Knightmare be destroyed and feared the worst but a sigh of fresh air when he saw Sirpui ejected safely. He looked around himself,'Shit!' He knew he was in a bad position. He looked back and saw a few units backing him up and felt a bit more relaxed. 

The units behind Dash laughed,"Hey lets pretend to help the Eleven but watch the damn fool die! Haha!" The britannian troops laughed their hearts out.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 4, 2008)

(theres only one frame...))


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 4, 2008)

((Keep OOC disccussion in the OOC Forum!.. and I think Serp's frame took a grenade and a sniper round O.o))

Jacob reacted quickly to the incoming barrage. A split second after she fired the Grenade, Jacob activated his Luminous Shield and used it to block the incoming rifle rounds. He then, while still keeping his shield up, quickly strafed to his left. Luckily most of the Damage from the grenade was intercepted by a very expensive looking Frame. 

“I’m guessing he was with you.” Jacob taunted the female pilot before contacting Charles again. “Guy just ejected from a high end frame, approximately 20 yards from my position- think you can get him?”

“Maybe – why?” Charles replied.

“Grab a rifle and make your way to him. Have Rachael provide covering fire. She get those charges in place?”

“Ready to cover our escape.” Charles replied. 

“Perfect.” Jacob replied. “Now, go pick up our guest.” He switched over to another Channel. “Sarah, start accessing every file you can about the Squad that showed up here to day.”

“Lucifer Vi Britannia’s Squad?” Sarah asked.

“That’s the one.” Jacob confirmed.

“I’m on it.” Sarah replied before disconnecting. Jacob turned back to the adversary before him. She would take some time to deal with – the sniper on the other hand…

Any rifle with that range would have a large barrel – most likely requiring supports. His rifle was not very accurate out that far, but it could hit in the general area – Jacob hoped he was right. He brought up the target information he had calculated earlier, hoping the sniper hadn’t moved.

“Here goes nothing.” Jacob said as he lined up his rifle and fired.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

He glared down Bass' frame and then shot a few rounds at him. He boosted toward the lone Knightmare but then sidestepped. He knew this pilot was tough as he took out Sirpui's Knightmare with ease. "Why do you terrorists insist on continuing this nonsense?" He unsheathed his mechanical blade and thursted to Bass' Knightmare.


----------



## Serp (Oct 6, 2008)

((OoC: Bass is a good guy!))

"Shit!" Shouted Sirpiru as he saw his frame get crushed in the cross fire, no matter Sirpiru was upset when it got broken, but now that it was destroyed no matter how recently it was fixed, this gave Sirpiru the chance to implement his newest innovations and bring out the 'Medusa Deity'.

"Lieutenant Bass, this is his royal highness Sirpiru Ou Britannia, if you can hear me please respond"

Sirpiru was unsure whether that the message got and through and he waited there for Suzaku and Lucifer to come to his aid.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 6, 2008)

Lucifer Dashed into his ship and pressed the transform button, after a few shakes and vibrations the ship had turned into a 8th generation KMF and ready for battle. Lucifer played around for a bit till he learnt how to move it about. he walked outside and saw sirpiru's KMF on the floor destroyed. He started to walk towards it only noticing half way there that the pilot had ejected already. He turned around looking for his brother till he finally spotted him and started going towards him.


----------



## Serp (Oct 6, 2008)

Coming from the direction of the warehouse, Sirpiru saw a Behemoth of a KMF, it looked more advanced than most of what on the field, this had to be Lucifers KMF or was it ship, he remembered that Lucifers KMF used the same technology as the Tristan. He was Certain it was his brother, then the KMF started towards him and then he had no doubt that it was indeed Lucifer. 

Sirpiru was feeling tingly just at the fact at taking a look at this marvelous piece of machinery. With technology from this, he could speed up the production time of the M.Deity greatly, and while Sirpiru was at it, he started to take down notes of the enemy KMF.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 8, 2008)

The Problem with a huge rifle is the fact it needs supports, and when those supports goes it is not pretty, which is why Marduk was only able to think of a series of expletives before the huge rifle’s recoil tore off the Sutherlands arm, and then caused the building to collapsed from the uneven load. He had just sent a firing order to the rifle when the shot hit the left support. He was unable to eject has the building collapsed under him. 

“GAHH!” was the only sound Sarah could make has the Britannia blade priced her cockpit and sliced into her side, power was still functional “God dam Green horn” She said has she armed the reactive amour on the back of her frame “Where on the same side!” she yelled to no one but herself has she set off the reactive amour.


----------



## Dash (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: Ah! I'm an idiot! I should be attacking Jacob instead of Bass <.<;


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 8, 2008)

((Too late!!))

“Remind me to put that guy on the payroll” Jacob said to himself as he turned to face the new frame that was approaching. Jacob had watched, moments before, as a Britannian pilot attacked one of his own. That was seconds after the last frame he had engaged took a grenade and a sniper round in succession. Apparently fate was on his side today.

“Charles, how close are you to picking up are guest?”

“a couple of minutes” Charles replied. “I’m a kind of slowed down by the GIANT MECHS THAT ARE RUNNING AROUND!!”

“Take your time.”  Jacob replied as he made his way over to the ejected pilot before turning to face the new frame. “I’ve got a new toy with your name all over it – bring it.”


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucifer reached Serp and saw him writing stuff. Sirpiru clearly didnt know how to manage time properly clearly. When he got to Sirpiru he opened his cockpit door and waited for Sirpiru to climb in...


----------



## Dash (Oct 9, 2008)

Dash blinked as he looked at the Knightmare and then into the screen,"W-wait you're an ally..." he rubbed the back side of his head,"I'm terribly sorry about the confusion miss! I'll accept my punishment once this is all over."


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 10, 2008)

"I don't think so!" Jacob yelled. The new Frame had gotten to Serpiru and opened its cockpit. Jacob quickly forced it shut. "You think you can take him while I just stand here?"
He checked the position of the van - well out of range of his 'toy'. He quickly bumped the power up to his ECM, jamming their frames guidance and communications systems. He then confirmed that the cascade emitter was ready to be charged. He would hold off on using it - for now.


----------



## Serp (Oct 10, 2008)

Just as Sirpiru was about to climb out of his Ejected cockpit and climb into the Bahamut, the enemy frame can and forced the door shut. So luckily the didn't see who he is.

"Shit!"

Serp watched as the Bahamut quickly recoiled and faced this enemy Knightmare. Sirpiru knew that although the Bahamut was extremely powerful Lucifer was not a very good devicer and had problems using it in actual combat so he feared what might happen to his brother.

"Where the fuck is Suzaku!" Shouted Sirpiru.

Just as he finished cursing Suzakus name, a white Knightmare erupted from the base, The white frame with indentations of gold and a blue float system, yes it was the Lancelot Conquista! 

"I am Kururugi Suzaku, Knight of Seven. Cease and Desist and then please surrender!"

Suzaku could tell something not right was going on, he looked around. One prince was safe inside his Knightmare, but the other he could see his frame destroyed by what looked like weaponary from his own comrades.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 10, 2008)

“Ah, Suzaku Kururugi.” Jacob said, grinning, “Your reputation precedes you.” Jacob immediately activated a small switch on his console. 

“Please, surrender.” Suzaku commanded again.

“please?’ what type of soldier uses please when talking to a rebel?”

“I have no interest in harming anybody.” Suzaku replied.

“Then why did you become a soldier?” Jacob asked.

“I became a soldier so that I could protect people.” Suzaku explained. “Nobody should have to die.”

“So you kill for the very people who destroyed and subjugated your people so that you can stop people from dieing?” Jacob summarized. “You are very backwards, my friend.”

“At least I don’t kill innocent people!” Suzaku replied.

“For your information, I have yet to kill anybody.” Jacob paused for a moment. “Actually, I’m rather new to the whole ‘rebel’ thing.”

“Then you can still turn back!” Suzaku pleaded. “You don’t have to follow this path!”

“I’d rather take the short path of liberty then the long path of persecution.”

“Your path will be very short indeed,” Suzaku warned. “I am undefeated in combat while piloting the Lancelot.”

“And by talking to me, you have given me enough time to charge my Cascade emitter!” Jacob depressed a control on his console. “Goodbye.”

The concept of the resonance cascade emitter was a simple one. Sakuradite, due to its unique properties, was unstable atomically. This was what allowed it to function as a room temperature super conductor. This also, however, made it susceptible to high energy hadron particles, or hadron radiation. This radiation has an interesting effect on Sakuradite – when the Hadrons interact with the nucleus of the Sakuradite, it knocks lose other Hadrons, slowly increasing the number of Hadrons permeating through the material – a resonance cascade. This damage not only generates large amounts of thermal radiation, but fundamentally alters the properties of the Sakuradite and renders its superconductor properties null. The effect this has on Sakuradite based technology – that is to say, almost all forms of technology including Frames – is irreversible.

The 20 yards around the Frame was flooded with high energy Hadrons in milliseconds. The effect on the surrounding Frames was immediate. The Lancelot, due to it Sakuradite infused structure, was the worst effected. Its systems immediately stalled, froze up, and then shut down. Similar events unfolded within the Frame that had tried to save Surpiru.

“What the hell was that!?!” Charles exclaimed.

“Just a little departing present for our friends.” Jacob replied. “Lets grab our guest and go, shall we?”


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 11, 2008)

This is bad, Lucifer picked up his gun and pressed the eject button quickly. As his pod was flying backwards lucifer quickly jumped out and landed near Sirpiru. He saw the enemy KMF coming towards them with an outreached arm. Lucifer picked his brother up and waited for the enemy to reach them. The situation seemed hopeless and Sirpiru was thinking hard about how to get out of it. Lucifer on the other hand was calm, since he was trained for these situations from a young age and always had a backup plan in case of emergency retreats like this....

Lucifer activated his Geass and waited for the enemy to attack...and miss... Lucifer's Geass allowed him to see everything at a slower pace and therefore give him a long time to get out of the way. He would only need to dodge his attacks for a couple of minutes before his team arrived and extracted them!!


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2008)

The Aircraft Carrier _Republique_, Alexandria, Egypt
"Yes, we are well aware of the attack on Portugal." Chief said to Lamark on the phone. "Do you not realize how grave ze situation iz? If ze Britan-" Lamark was interrupted by the Chief's booming voice. "It will work out in the end, Bonaparte. The assault in Lisbon will be repelled. For now, focus on the mission at hand." The Chief signed off, leaving Lamark furious. "Zat...Zat..." What followed was a string of french swears that only Lamark could understand. "Lamark? What was the commotion for?" Anastasia ask, approaching him.

"It waz nothing." Lamark and his team then went to their safehouse in Alexandria. It was an old building that seemed dilapidated on the outside, but underneath was a well fortified base of operations that would put Britannia's best bases look like trash.

"What shall we do now, Herr Bonaparte?" Koenig asked him. "Our base haz been set up already. All we need to do now is breach ze base ze Ramses iz hidden." Lamark looked at Isabella, who opened a program in her computer. "While we were in ze e'licopter I 'ad Isabella hack into EU spy satellites to scan ze entire North African coastline. We have found a group of trucks moving out of ze main road and into ze desert. What iz strange about zese trucks iz zat zey seem to carry large humanoid structures- KMFs." A close-up picture of the trucks appeared on the wall. Koenig noticed something strange about the uniforms some of the men in the trucks wore. "If my hunch iz correct, we will find ze Ramses and ze Britannian curs who dare steal EU technology." 

Lamark ended the presentation and began conversing with Frida on how they would find the trucks. As for Koenig, a stark realization came to him when he looked at the picture of the trucks once more. "These aren't Britannian trucks..." He said as he looked at a small symbol patched on one of the soldiers' uniforms. No one but him could make up the symbol, for he once tangled with these men before joining Vanguard. "Deidre..."

Libyan Desert, 8:00 PM

HUndreds of Britannian KMFs raced across the desert, preparing a full-scale assault on Egypt. This was part of the Second Prince's endgame strategy that would defeat the EU once and for all. As the attack was underway, other Britannian armies marched against EU territory. Vladivostok was being bombarded by Britannian ships from Alaska. Cape Town was fighting for its life against a slew of Sutherlands led by the Knights of Rounds. Lisbon has already fallen, and Madrid was next. "Foolish Britannians. They believe they will win this war. In reality, it is the 4th Reich who shall triumph. " A mocking laughter followed the short speech. ?And how will you accomplish that, exactly?? Another voice asked. ?My dear Suleiman, it shall all be revealed in due time.? Suleiman smirked before nearing the feminine voice. ?Well, I do hope it shall be worth it, Deidre.? The tan skinned man was approached by Deidre. ?And the long hours we have spent together last night was not?? She whispered to his ear. ?Well, it was not long enough.? Deidre smiled mischievously before pushing Suleiman to her bed. ?If you truly wish for more, then I shall give it to you.? She put on her robe and went to the shower. ?But first, I have a video conference with my superiors.?


----------



## Serp (Oct 11, 2008)

Sirpiru heard his brother knocking on the side of his ejector pod "Open the hatch"
Sirpiru opened the hatch of the Medusa and Lucifer helped him out, even though he didn't need help. 

"Shit" the Knightmare was almost about to grab them, the Lucifer started to act weird, a red symbol appeared in his eye and he moved in the exact  way he would need to, to dodge the attack his speed was still the same just his movements so precise it was scary.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 12, 2008)

"What the hell?" Jacob said to himself as the second man dodged his Frames hand. it wasn't possible - unless...

"Charles!" Jacob yelled.

"What?"

"You armed?"

"Of course."

"Then get over here and separate these two." Jacob ordered. "Grab the black haired one." A Jacob continued to watch the two dodge his Frame, he noticed something peculiar. 

A shot must have gone astray, because suddenly a nearby tank of something detonated in a massive explosion. The peculiar fact was that the Silver haired pilot seemed to have not noticed the explosion behind him.

"Charles, approach them from the back - try not to be seen. I'll keep them busy."

The Resonance Cascade emitter had worked flawlessly - both Frames now seemed to be disable, though now this silver haired pilot seemed to be giving him trouble. If Jacobs theory was right, however, he wouldn't be a problem much longer.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

The Submarine HMS Memphis sat silently under the waters outside Alexandria, a bulk of the naval forces for the port had been drawn out to intercept a Britannia fleet, and it seems for good reason, they had an aircraft carrier in port, with only a few other ships “XO, sound battle stations missile and torpedo, stay at all quiet” ordered Commander Sheppard as he let the periscope go back down. Meanwhile everyone who was not at their stations headed to them “I want launch tubes two and three with anti-ship missiles, one and five through seven cruise missiles, set the missiles two the two cruisers, have the missile s go after their fuel, amour ,barracks and power, the torpedoes are for the carrier”

It took only minutes before the weapons officer gave all green lights, they had been granted weapons free permission only days before “Fire torpedoes!”


“Torpedoes away!”

“Launch tubes two and three!”

“launched!”

“now the cruise missiles!”

“missiles away!”

“secure everything! Dive officer- crash dive get us the hell out of here!” with that order the Memphis dived below the themocline, a layer where the water rapidly changed temperature that kept sonar from detecting them. And like that the Memphis was a hole in the water again.


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

Lucifer was helping Sirpiru get away, his eyes still glowing and his movements so precise. Then an explosion happened behind them, and Lucifer showed no indication he had heard the explosion. Sirpiru started to shake Lucifer and pointed to explosion behind them. Lucifers eyes widened, actually shocked he had not noticed the explosion. 

Then they made a run for the base, Lucifers movements so well thought out in so little time, dodging the bullets. What was up with his brother, what was this secret he had, Sirpiru had to find out. 

Ah Sirpiru remembered the Stheno, luckily it was voice activated.
"Stheno, run protocol Alpha Gamma Delta Gamma"
"Yes my lord!"
Sirpiru had just run the program that alerted the Air force stationed in area 11 to come to area the call was made, only royalty had access to it.


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 12, 2008)

At a near at Air base, five F/A-105 wildcat fighters were scrambled on the princes order, they where to deal with any immediate threats, but their main purpose was to clear the was for the AC-45 gunship (think AC-130) that would provide close air support far from the range of anything a frame could fire. 

“All aircraft were flying in low, we are weapons free, if doesn’t have a friendly Id tag, toast it”


The fighters flew low over the battle scene,  two of the fighters dropped Anti-radar missiles at allied AA to ensure it wouldn’t be used  against the incoming gunship, the other jets dropped laser guided bombs on an unknown van. “Ghost you are clear for CAS mission, I repeat you are clear for Close air support mission- good hunting.

High above a cargo plane, with a variety of guns poking out the side entered a pylon turn centered on the base.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 12, 2008)

"Incoming missiles!" Sarah yelled out. "Laser guided!" She quickly flipped a switch on her console. Within seconds, a cloud of electro-optical chafe was released, causing the missile to quiver and then detonate mid-air. Rachael quickly made her way to the drivers seat and, using the smoke cloud as a cover, drove into the nearest open warehouse - a mostly empty food stores structure.

"Jacob, they've got air support!" Rachael reported over the radio.

"I'm a little busy at the moment!" Jacob yelled back as he re-intercepted the Britianinan duo. "Charles, hurry up!"

Jacob was answered with the sight of the Silver haired Pilot being clobbered in the back of the head with what looked like a pipe. The Black haired one was knock out summarily. "Change of plans - Grab the silver haired one. I'd like to ask him about his little trick." Jacob then quickly made his way to where the van was waiting, covering Charles along the way.

"Rachael, tell me you got those charges placed!" Jacob asked as the van raced out of the base at over eighty.

"of course." Rachael replied as she flipped a switch on a remote, a series of massive charges detonating, preventing any remaining frames from pursuing.

"Make for the Settlement." Jacob ordered Rachael, climbing into the front passenger seat. "head for the undercity - and keep that Britannian drugged!"


----------



## Serp (Oct 12, 2008)

*Greece, Athens 
*Professor Hargraves, with the help of his online friend had almost finished his two new systems for Knightmare frames, ones that no longer used Sakuradite as a super conductor but instead used Orichalcum instead, the very small amount of material thought to be Orichalcum of legend was found in the ruins of an underwater city near Greece historians thought to be Atalantis. There was only enough to build upto 15 machines. Hargraves still couldn't get his hands on it as it was under the watch of the govenment in the EU. But he and his internet friend he knew only as 'Cyba P' designed a drive that worked on the basis of that called the Orichalcum Drive. The Orichalcum drive was purely theoretical as he needed the Orichalcum to allow it work. To different editions were the Elysian and the Titan, both equal with varied design. 

Hargraves and Cyba P designed Knightmare frames that would in the future use this tech. Only 7 were fully designed, all 7 using the Elysian, they were each named ofter greek heroes. Hargraves worked hard with the grant money that Cyba P wired into his account each month, in return for the money he shared all his results.
*
*


----------



## Ema Skye (Oct 14, 2008)

Eve was hanging around the Icarus impatiently waiting for it to charge up again, after hearing about the million zeros that left for the Chinesse federation on the news. Eve checked the computer to see that Icarus is almost charged _Yes almost a few more minutes left!_. Then she got a call from Bismark, Knight of 1, Eve was never a big fan of him but still respected him as an amazing KMF pilot. She picked up her cell phone and heard what Bismark had to say. Eve was suprised and replyed with "Really!... Yes I'll help right away" and right on que the computer signaled that the charging was done. While opening the hatch Eve opened the hatch and started to call Sipiru. When he answered Eve immeaditly said while turning her KMF on "Sipiru! I heard from Bismark, is it true about what happen to Lucifer?"


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 15, 2008)

Lucifer was in a dark room, seemed like the back of a van or something since he could sense movement. He was sitting there thinking of a plan when he heard an explosion outside. Seemed like the elevens had ran into some trouble.

After a few minutes of explosives going off everywhere Lucifer heard someone shouting from behind the door, " Get away from the door Sir!"
Lucifer didn't think, he just dived away from the door as a blast threw the door off its hinges. Standing behind the door was one of Lucifer's men. Lucifer got out quickly and started running towards the empty KMF. They both got in and shut the door. They were about to make a quick getaway when lucifer quickly grabbed the controls and turned them towards someone running in the distance... He aimed the KMF's weapon and fired a single shot and watched as the man known as Charles fell to the floor dead...
Lucifer gave the controls back to his team mate and sat back as the KMF turned  back into a plane and flew off in the direction of china.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 15, 2008)

((i have escaped from the so-called GOD himself   ))


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 15, 2008)

♠-L???er-♠ said:


> Lucifer was in a dark room, seemed like the back of a van or something since he could sense movement. He was sitting there thinking of a plan when he heard an explosion outside. Seemed like the elevens had ran into some trouble.
> 
> After a few minutes of explosives going off everywhere Lucifer heard someone shouting from behind the door, " Get away from the door Sir!"
> Lucifer didn't think, he just dived away from the door as a blast threw the door off its hinges. Standing behind the door was one of Lucifer's men. Lucifer got out quickly and started running towards the empty KMF. They both got in and shut the door. They were about to make a quick getaway when lucifer quickly grabbed the controls and turned them towards someone running in the distance... He aimed the KMF's weapon and fired a single shot and watched as the man known as Charles fell to the floor dead...
> Lucifer gave the controls back to his team mate and sat back as the KMF turned  back into a plane and flew off in the direction of china.



Consider this post VOID AND NULL for the following reasons:

1) You just bunnied my character beyond a reasonable extent (YOU CAN"T KILL A PERSONS CHARACTER without their consent!)
2)You just proposed the most ludicrous rescue in the history of this verse or the next - you are heavily drugged, and we took out any frames that would be following us. there is no way we are being tracked.
3)There is absolutely no reason to make this post - it progresses the RP in no way and in fact inhibits progression by preventing a possible plot point (your kidnapping) from taking place.
4) this post SCREAMS god mode stu


----------



## Dash (Oct 16, 2008)

Dash saw a possible explosion heading toward him,"SHIT!" he pushed the ejection button and flew back to safety,"Man...what a terrible first mission..."


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 16, 2008)

charles isnt anyone's character, he is an NPC you are using. and ur saying i cant kill an AI yet you can steal a playing character and do whatever you want to my character???
and you say my post screams GOD MODE???? you managed to attack a highly guarded britannian base with 2 princes and a knight of 7 with a single KMF and managed to steal a prince? and in the process doing alot of shit that doesnt make sense!!!

and my post didnt contribute to the plot? maybe i have my own plans for my character and wish to do whatever i want with him since he is my character, jus because i dont wanna follow ur shitty storyline doesnt mean my post wont progress the story.

Im sorry but this RP is jus fuckin ridiculous and shit. jus cuz ur the owner dont mean you can do watever you want, my post was just to show you how we felt when no matter what we said you didnt care and did whatever you wanted!!

Fuck this RP, Im Out. Peace Y'all!!!


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 16, 2008)

♠-L???er-♠ said:


> charles isnt anyone's character, he is an NPC you are using. and ur saying i cant kill an AI yet you can steal a playing character and do whatever you want to my character???
> and you say my post screams GOD MODE???? you managed to attack a highly guarded britannian base with 2 princes and a knight of 7 with a single KMF and managed to steal a prince? and in the process doing alot of shit that doesnt make sense!!!
> 
> and my post didnt contribute to the plot? maybe i have my own plans for my character and wish to do whatever i want with him since he is my character, jus because i dont wanna follow ur shitty storyline doesnt mean my post wont progress the story.
> ...




I'm sorry, Ok? I can understand you wanting to try a rescue attempt, but that was just rather sudden. By all means, rescue Lucifer, but not like that - it makes it seem like it was easy. And just because they are an NPC character doesn't mean they aren't my character. At least with me kiddnapping you, it was reversible - you can't bring a character back to life.

I over reacted - I'm sorry. I finally get an RP started that actually seems to be popular, and then I see a post that just seems to be trying to undo a previous post. If you still want to leave, ok - but please, reconsider.


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

True but Dragontrapper all things considered, it was pretty impossible for one man with a KMF and a Van full of normals, to attack a britannian base, defeat knights, princes and Suzaku and then kidnap a prince and escape unharmed. And in the CG world if a prince got kidnapped, some other Knights from all around britannia would them down, kill the kidnappers and recuse him.


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 16, 2008)

let alone the fact that charles snuck up behind us becuz i couldnt hear yet you failed to notice Sirpiru could hear. And to carry on pointing your mistakes u cant create scenario's in order to allow your character to learn stuff about other characters (explosion to find out i cant hear) thats worse than having god mode!!!


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 16, 2008)

♠-Lûçíƒer-♠ said:


> let alone the fact that charles snuck up behind us becuz i couldnt hear yet you failed to notice Sirpiru could hear. And to carry on pointing your mistakes u cant create scenario's in order to allow your character to learn stuff about other characters (explosion to find out i cant hear) thats worse than having god mode!!!



I'm Sorry!  I was being stupid. Propose deleting and/or edit of posts related to Kidnapping to render kidnapping non existent. 

Also propose a chance for Lucifer's to have Charles get punched in the face - Better yet, have Sirpiru notice Charles trying to grab Lucifer, stop said kidnapping, and force my group to escape under cover of anti-KMF charges (I can see no way for the van or its passengers to be captured or destroyed without being as guilty of god modding as the kidnapping posts)

PS - DB, we can talk in here if we want (but this should be the last OOC conversation in here, guys.)


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 16, 2008)

dw we may carry on things as they were, i actually dont mind bein kidnapped it could turn out to be interestin but jus wanted to teach you a lesson about RP'ing which u learnt so u may carry on the same story for now!!!


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 16, 2008)

♠-L???er-♠ said:


> dw we may carry on things as they were, i actually dont mind bein kidnapped it could turn out to be interestin but jus wanted to teach you a lesson about RP'ing which u learnt so u may carry on the same story for now!!!



So your not quitting?


----------



## Serp (Oct 16, 2008)

I made valid points, it was nigh impossible for Dragon to suceed, with one frame against a base, 2 princes and Suzaku. It would be God moding if he didn't die!


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 16, 2008)

he has learnt his lesson for now so i say we carry on and if he does it again we shall punish him again


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 16, 2008)

((Serp -  . Now, I'm asuming Charles isn't dead. DB, Lucifer, Serp,  remove the OOC posts up to #70 (But not including it)? Im just trying to keep the RP thread clean. Now, keep OOC in the OOC thread!))

Jacob watched as the Brittianian Prince began to awake. they were in a dark room, a single light ilumionating the Prince's chair.

"Ah, Prince Lucifer, how nice of you to join us." The Prince stared at him groggily. "Don't worry, the drugs will be wearing off in a moment. I have a few questions for you."

"h-how?" Lucifer began to ask.

"How did you get here?" Jacob completed the sentence. He leaned closer, revealing his face to be concealed by a Guy Fawkes mask. "It wasn't easy, and its highly unlikely that it will happen again - one can only take refuge in audacity so many times." Jacob turned to look over his shoulder. "how long until they show up?"

"one, maybe two minutes." A female voice replied from the darkness.

"Excellent." Jacob replied, turning to face the prince. "Now, I have two simple questions - why are you here, and what do you know about thought elevators?"


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 23, 2008)

((... Uh, guys...))


----------



## Dash (Oct 23, 2008)

Dash stumbled about and punched the wall to his right,"Damn! My first mission and I screwed up this bad!" He held onto his arm and continued to walk, trying to figure out where he is.


----------



## Dragontrapper (Oct 29, 2008)

((This RP is sinking fast- I find it.....disturbing))


----------



## Yggdr?sill (Oct 29, 2008)

i find ur lack of faith disturbin


----------



## DB_Explorer (Oct 29, 2008)

High above a large compound of warehouses a lone cargo plane circled, but this plane in fact a gunship, its right side bristled with gatling guns and even an ateliers piece. They circled around one warehouse, one which a faint radio single emanated from.

“This is Hawk one, we have eyes on the package, CAN NOT REPAT CAN NOT Engage”. because eif they did the prince would die.

Meanwhile back at the compound a frame cockpit erupted from the ruble, the ejection system had final worked. Marduk looked around, Elizabeth’s  (Bass) frame lay on the ground, Sarah sat against one of the legs, her breath forming clouds has a chilly autumn night fell on the ruined cockpit, he walked up to his lieutenant “it seems we both need new machines” he said 

“yes, mine needs more armor, and better close range ability” she said before offering him a canteen.

“so it seems, but first we have to find the prince”

“with what?”

“good question”


----------

